# Steelhead stocking increases



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I'd like an education, at least a little bit behind the increases in steelhead stocking.

As I understand it, there are not enough alewive to support Chinook Salmon. 

How is it that there is somehow enough alewive, and "other" baitfish to support the increases in steelhead stocking?

Is the steelhead's diet really that diversified? Does Lake Michigan even support enough other baitfish with the food chain being messed up so bad from the mussels?

The steelhead that have made it into my net so far this winter and spring have not been the classic 6-10lb fish. More like 3-7Lbs, (estimating here) at least they seem small enough to make me wonder...

I understand how it would be good to backfill the gap in chinook salmon with something. I've been a bit confused hashing this one out in my head. I do love a steelhead over a king, but it sure feels weird to see the SH increases given the current state of the lake.

Maybe this has been hashed out and a link can be provided to stop an unnecessary thread.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Steelhead actually eat a lot of bugs - even out in the lakes. They sure got big, and fat on Alewives. We still get some decent Steelhead on lake Huron tribs, but I haven't seen any Alewives in Huron in a very long time.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, steelhead do eat quite a lot of bugs. They will also eat gobies, which as we all know we have plenty of.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

We've found them with stomachs packed full of bugs. We've also seen various types of baitfish other than alewives in their stomachs when caught in Huron. Their stomach contents mirror what's available based on bug hatches and the baitfish coming through at a particular time of year.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

The greatest benefit of the SH is the extended opportunities it provides for the various types of fisherman. Maybe 4 months out of the year that they are not in the rivers, year round opportunity for pier and boat fisherman. By no means a king, but a fun fish none the less


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

I personally don't under stand the increase either unless the dnr has already conceded to the demise of the alewife. Despite having a diversified diet, they will still be putting additional pressure on the ales. I'd honestly rather see any additional plants available go to Huron, and i have never fished huron or a trib in my life..yet.


----------



## towner (Jan 19, 2012)

The Chinook did the job Howard Tanner hoped for when he first introduced them. Maybe to well.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't think Steelhead put near the pressure on Ale's compared to Lakers and Walleyes, considering the numbers of Lakers.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The steelhead that I have caught in 2015 and 2016 are nice fat fish. I have caught lots of them between 8 and 14 pounds. From what I have seen expect to see loads of mayflies this year. These steelhead have stomachs loaded with wigglers. I don't expect to see any starving steelhead this year. Let the DNR plant more of them, if they survive it will provide some exciting fishing. A 12 pound fall steelhead fights just as hard as a 20 pound king.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Robert Holmes said:


> A 12 pound fall steelhead fights just as hard as a 20 pound king.


I need to catch a UP steel because I've never hooked one that could come close to a 20 lb king. I've had spring kings get just as much air as many steelheads but I've never had a steel run out 400 feet of line.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

tgafish said:


> I need to catch a UP steel because I've never hooked one that could come close to a 20 lb king. I've had spring kings get just as much air as many steelheads but I've never had a steel run out 400 feet of line.


I have had them run more than 400 feet on 6lb line surf fishing. I have also had them make big runs ice fishing. Most of the time it is 100 feet or less but it is not uncommon for them to make several good runs like that. I assume that you are talking about catching kings from a boat.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Robert Holmes said:


> I have had them run more than 400 feet on 6lb line surf fishing. I have also had them make big runs ice fishing. Most of the time it is 100 feet or less but it is not uncommon for them to make several good runs like that. I assume that you are talking about catching kings from a boat.


Yup I'm talking about a boat. I've caught a number of 12+ fall steel in the river but the kings I have caught have been less than 20 and used up. Still would say those roughed up kings are on par with the bigger steel in the river. On the lake it's no comparison. When you hook a 20+lb king you know it's a king. It's a completely different class of fish. I haven't caught a fish from a pier in 30 years so I can't comment on that experience


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

You both got it wrong! I'll take a 12lb Laker matching the boat speed, coming up with it's mouth open, spitting Ale's out, and rolling behind the boat anyday!! Or the ever exciting board getting ripped back at least 1', couple clicks, and then it almost feels like you have hooked an elusive wet towel with fins...


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

tgafish said:


> Yup I'm talking about a boat. I've caught a number of 12+ fall steel in the river but the kings I have caught have been less than 20 and used up. Still would say those roughed up kings are on par with the bigger steel in the river. On the lake it's no comparison. When you hook a 20+lb king you know it's a king. It's a completely different class of fish. I haven't caught a fish from a pier in 30 years so I can't comment on that experience


Kings are my favorite game fish, and by far. There is a reason they are called Kings! Any fish that can rip rod holders off a boat, snap "meat" sticks like matches, burn up drags, and break 25lb test like it was 2lb. gets all the respect from me. Not taking anything away from steelhead though.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

We live in a different world right now, you can burn up lots of boat gas waiting for a king to bite. I have caught some very nice steelhead in the last year that have been brutal. If it is all about the fight I will take a 12 pound steelhead on a tip up over any king. Without the salmon numbers I will be catching more of those 12 pound steelhead on tip ups. If I give up kings to get more steelhead I am happy. Those winter steelhead are better eating than the salmon too. When you battle a big steelhead on a tip up you will know what I am talking about. When the flag pops and you see the spindle burning you know what you are going to battle before it starts.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Buddy tightened his drags up on Mullet Lake walleye fishing. Day he got home we went out in front of Saugatuck as the summer runs were piled in after a flip. First one hit a dipsy 25' out. Rod thrashed once and then exploded into a pile of splinters. 

Kings fight harder but I've never seen fish hit as hard as double digit summer run steel. We had a day in front of the piers when they were snapping 12# leaders and jumping without us even knowing they were there - then we had to check all the boards to figure out which lure was gone. Kings were mixed in as well - we were landing them including several approaching 20# on 12 and 10# leaders, but all our break offs were steel that day.


----------



## slightofhand (Jul 21, 2010)

Corey K said:


> You both got it wrong! I'll take a 12lb Laker matching the boat speed, coming up with it's mouth open, spitting Ale's out, and rolling behind the boat anyday!! Or the ever exciting board getting ripped back at least 1', couple clicks, and then it almost feels like you have hooked an elusive wet towel with fins...


You must be confusing that with the adrenaline pumping heart racing vicious strike and fight of the mighty native walleye.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

slightofhand said:


> You must be confusing that with the adrenaline pumping heart racing vicious strike and fight of the mighty native walleye.


True, very true! 

Walleyes do bring in money, help the local business, etc.

Lake trout don't....


----------



## wallyg (Dec 31, 2010)

GRUNDY said:


> I'd like an education, at least a little bit behind the increases in steelhead stocking.
> 
> As I understand it, there are not enough alewive to support Chinook Salmon.
> 
> ...


Yep, Grundy,
It's all about the diversified diet.
Kings ate alewives.no alewives, why plant them?
Rainbows can eat just about anything they can find.
Everything from emeralds to June- bugs!
No telling what kind of bugs You find in their bellies!!


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I knew steelhead had a more diversified diet compared to kings just by butchering them. 

The jury is still out for me though on increasing steelhead plants. I guess time will tell if there are enough other viable food sources to sustain increased SH plants.

Seems to me it might make more sense to ride the current planting numbers out for a couple years to assess the current stocking level before bumping it up. Of course there could be more science behind it than I am aware of or privy to.

Regards,

Brian


----------

